# Gladwin County Rabbits



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been hunting state land in gladwin for 3 years for just about any and all critters. I have rarely if ever came across any rabbits. I know I see all kinds of activity on private property and farmland but can anyone possibly point me to some state land areas where I might find some? PM's welcome
Im pretty familiar with the whole county

THANKS!


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

JUst looking for a general area not a hot spot. I dont mind doing the leg work. Maybe just throw a road out there to get me in the right direction?


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I know of lots of state land available to hunt, but I have never seen hardly any rabbit sign, and couldn't recommend anything to you that would be worth your time. Alot of the stateland in that area has lots of coyotes, and not all that great of rabbit habitat. Sorry.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can vouch for the yotes, they are everywhere up there


----------

